# Pro Tuner Verti - Klik Rest



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

gryfox00 said:


> Anybody shoot one yet?


YUP.

LOVE it.

The regular ProTuner has had micro-click horizontal adjustment for a long long time.
The regular ProTune has had blade angle adjustment for a long long time.

Now,
with the Verti-Klik ProTuner....you can ALSO have micro-click VERTICAL adjustment.

Now,
long range group tuning is SOOOO easy, and so nice.

I have other micro-adjustable arrow rests, with vertical and horizontal adjustment,
but NONE of my other micro arrow rests,
have the click adjustment.

Highly recommend this arrow rest.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Can't really add to what N&B said.
Had mine for awhile now; it's a rugged very precise rest.
Mine has the 3-D launcher that I prefer.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Can't really add to what N&B said.
> Had mine for awhile now; it's a rugged very precise rest.
> Mine has the 3-D launcher that I prefer.


I was looking at tha launcher also, thanks for the feed back !!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I orderd one last night, not available in retail yet. Ordered it from the website along with the 3d launcher. Hope they have some left after Vegas !!


----------

